# Mad on the Lochsa



## KiwiKats (Apr 9, 2014)

For us Kiwis comeing over to participate in this maddness, how soon would we have to make Wilderness gate to get a site?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

KiwiKats said:


> For us Kiwis comeing over to participate in this maddness, how soon would we have to make Wilderness gate to get a site?


Thursday morning should be safe.


----------



## KiwiKats (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks! My other question is after we have carnaged where do most pull their boats out ? As i recall the ramp downstream wont take many people useing it.


----------



## roundboater (Sep 24, 2010)

Split Creek is the typical takeout. Railroad tie steps. Small parking river side. Bigger lot across hwy 12. Alternatively, Knifes Edge down river has a nice river's edge takeout that you can pull a vehicle about 20` from river. Good for inflatables. Have fun


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

Open invite to Kiwis,
I have a couple of sites B19 & B20. If you guys cant find a spot you are welcome to pitch a tent there. I should be there by thurs night. Come by and say hi regardless. Will be driving a white tundra with a slide in camper, big orange maravia and at least one aire cat. Todd Higgins


----------



## KiwiKats (Apr 9, 2014)

Cheers, sent you a pm


----------

